# Invest In India? Vedanta Stock Analysis (VEDL:NYSE)



## SensibleInvesting (17 August 2019)

Vedanta (VEDL:NYSE) entered my screener the other day, after making fresh 52-week lows. It's a play on: zinc, lead, silver, power, iron ore, steel, copper, aluminium and India. I've added it to the watch-list, as I thought the risk/reward isn't quite asymmetrical yet - perhaps we might end up with a recession, bringing this stock down to bottom feeding price levels...


----------

